# Sulo, my 8-week humpmeister



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Sulo is a sweetheart but one thing he does that perplexes me is his eagerness to hump me. It took me a while to realise it, but frequently, even if I'm standing straight, he might jump up, engage with his forelegs, and if I let him stand for just half a second longer, wiggle his hips in that obvious way even if he can't hit anything.

A few experiments with a lower-held leg have proved that humping indeed is my little guy's intention. He's a very springy fella otherwise as well, I have a hard time reducing his hindleg jumps. I was told he had humped his sister at 7 weeks old

Why could my lil pup be so eager to try and hump? I'm thinking he might simply consider it a form of play. How could I guide him to cease and desist his persistent attempts?

I haven't seen him hump the rug roll or any other item that's the right size for him, but he also hasn't shown much any signs of trying to commandeer. He lets me touch him anywhere, is ok with my face near him, and hasn't barked me more than once or twice, tentatively, during the week I've had him. He also hasn't growled at me. Any nippiness seems to directly relate to rowdy play and is getting rarer and rarer by day. He hasn't ever shown a hair of nerve with me around his food or water or toys.

But he's always been super eager to invade my lap, and if I kneel on the floor, he'll climb on my shins.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

All sounds normal. Most puppies bite/mouth a lot more. He's adorable.
Eric


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I also think this is pretty normal puppy behavior and at this point is more about wanting to play and being very excited to be close to you than anything else. If it is a behavior that you wish to discourage I would try redirecting him to a more acceptable form of play or to a static behavior that will give him a chance to collect his head.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

from what i understand, humping is simply a normal part of dog behavior. it is learned as play and in later life, you will see females as well continue to use it in play. can it be a dominance display? well, why not. a lot of behaviors can be interpreted that way without necessarily meaning they represent a dog out to rule the world. the problem comes when what is normal behavior for a dog clashes with what humans find acceptable. in a social situation, i think most people would not be happy having their leg, child, or even their dog humped. 

so what to do, what to do. there are several suggestions out there by some prominent names in dog training/behavior. jean donaldson, a guru as far as a number of positive reinforcement only members at pf are concerned, suggested putting it on command - which, in fact, is done with other behaviors, such as barking, that can run counter to what humans want. this suggestion caused susan garrett, also a positive reinforcement based trainer, and, from what i understand, someone claimed as a personal friend by a pf member, to set off a counter blast. it's a rant, which is out there on the internet and which i didn't bother to read, either. then there's marc bekoff, whom i respect very much, who pointed out it's what dogs do and normally harmless and maybe we should let them do as they please.

i think we all want our dogs not to be deemed nuisances or bad apples by our friends and family - not to mention the fellow dog owner one encounters at some point, so somehow indiscriminate humping - maybe like lighting up a cigarette whenever and wherever one pleases - has to eventually be discouraged or put under control - but carefully. i believe arreau has mentioned an intact male dog they hoped to breed that was discouraged from humping as a pup and simply would not breed after that. 

so depending on what one's long-term plans and concerns are, i would think one would choose somewhat carefully how to deal with this issue.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

You might find some help here. 
The Down & Dirty on Humping: Sex, Status, and Beyond | Dog Star Daily


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

I think the humping is a totally normal thing. Hans did it at that age, we pretty much ignored him when he did it (redirecting almost always backfires with him) and he outgrew it. He's about 15 months old now and still intact but he doesn't do it much anymore. On the rare occasion that he tries to hump another dog (or human, but he's pretty much got the idea that humans are off limits now) we just use the "off" command since he knows that now. Also, he has a few doggy friends who have let him know in no uncertain terms that humping isn't cool so I think that helps. I think sometimes a correction from another dog is a better lesson than one from a human as long as no one gets hurt.

I think it is just a play/developmental phase puppies go through.


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

I think as others stated, its totally normal and right now its one of his ways of playing when excited. I don't believe in anything complicated, other than redirection, especially with a puppy. Simply manage his level of excitement, by not letting him get to wound up by you playing, and redirect. If that doesn't work a non-punishment trip to his safe/secure spot for some mellow calming time is the answer. I can't remember if you crate train or not, but if you do, then give him some alone time with a toy, and no scolding when putting him in. I would just gently pick up my Quinn when she needed to calm down, without giving much attention to her, almost like putting an article of clothing away (non-chalance) grab a favorite toy or chew treat along the way and give her some downtime then try again in a bit when she's mellowed.

Also, one tip I'd give, is that from week to week the mouthing and teething is going to change. Make sure to be creative, don't get discouraged when one week is a bad one, and the next is good, just make sure to stay consistent with rules that are well thought out, flexible to change whats needed, and creative with distractions and acceptable ways of mouthing/chewing whether that's you, toys, or your belongings! I also think Ericwd9 had a great suggestion I read when I was researching before bringing Quinn home, and that was limit the amount of available toys, with Quinn that made all the difference in the world with her understanding what was hers and what was mine.

Best of luck, and btw he's adorable  And I've loved reading your posts about the two of you journeying through life together. 

Dan & Quinn


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks everyone! Here's a little update: I've been doing the ignore+redirect routine (easy because he'll stop if I close my shins together) as well as plenty of praise and sometimes treats when he comes down on his own.

Sulo's been improving and as for me, he only jumps to hump when he's excited. I'm also working on impulse control otherwise. Our latest milestone in that field was to lay in wait until welcomed to take the pig ear.


----------

